# Battery Charger Recommendations



## Scooby (Dec 8, 2005)

What seems like a simple question when you ask an enthusiast I'm finding to be pretty tough to get an answer searching on the Internet. 

Basically I'm completely lost when it comes to trying to choose what battery charger to get for a 6 cell GP1100 NiMH battery pack. Just looking at the description of the hundreds of chargers available from online retailers I can't figure out why some are $50 and others are $150. I don't want to get a charger that is inappropriate for the type of batteries I have, and I don't want to "overbuy" and get too much charger for a car I plan to use every couple of weekends, especially since I'll probably be buying two (my dad and I are building these cars simultaneously).

So any suggestions for a simple, appropriate charger that even an RC novice could use would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

How much do you plan to spend? Personally I use either a Tekin 112C, 112A (DC version of 112C), or a Reedy Quasar Pro. The Reedy has more bells and whistles to it as you can adjust the cutoff on the charge whereas the Tekins have been faithfully dependable ever since the first one I've owned and simpler to use. You can usually find a 112C on here or ebay for less than $100. Integy also makes several models that should fit your needs. All you really need is something you can adjust the amperage low enough to charge your type of pack (typically 1.5-3 amps depending on who you ask). Hope this post hasn't further confused you of what you need. :thumbsup:


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

the BEST charger for your needs now is the INTEGY 16X3 or 16X3 PRO. The only difference is the PRO has a LCD screen with the info on it. The charger works for the mini cells pretty well. Also, has a discharge mode (1 AMP), which fits your needs of the GP1100. Also, works well with the sub-C cells, so if later you decide to go bigger. I personally had both the regular and the PRO, they worked flawlessly for the 2-years I owned them, charging and discharging 2 packs a day!!!!!!



http://integy.automated-shops.com/cgi-bin/webc.cgi/st_prod.html?p_prodid=533&p_catid=23&sid=4wSJJh1G10ExEFf-58105579629.50ay.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions, it's beginning to make more sense now. I ended up going with the Integy because I had to buy two of them and they were almost half the price of the Tekin (I don't like buying off e-b-a-y). Once again, thanks for the help OvalmanPA and canbquik!

(what's up with the automatic junk link for e-b-a-y?)


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

It's basically a "tracking" item Hank (the owner of Hobbytalk) is trying. I believe if you click on it, it will give you some information on it.


----------

